# Maple burl



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

34 years I had my eye on this tree, to do what I don't know, but one day I would have it. My art studio is the window on the right. So this is my neighbors tree. When _was cut I asked the loggers If I can have it. Just dump the cuts over the fence. They did _
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201512-1.jpg

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 11


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2016)

more pix please....I love a good dumper picture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201504.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201729-2.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2016)

Nice! Can't beat a freebie like that!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 21, 2016)

That's going to make some delicious lumber! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

part of the drivewayhttp://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130730_202447.jpg

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

back side 
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201729-2.jpg
cut piece, I only wish I could have gotten a saw mill back there.
http://i216.Rule #2/albums/cc291/DHHawk/20130629_201504.jpg

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 21, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like you need about 50 gallons of anchor seal!! 

Way cool!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Looks like you need about 50 gallons of anchor seal!!
> 
> Way cool!


Nope its all dried now. Making some awesome pot calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> Nope its all dried now. Making some awesome pot calls.



Make sure to post pics! You got pot call blanks for life. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Make sure to post pics! You got pot call blanks for life. Lol


I'm being picky with my choice of cuts. So there is waist.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 21, 2016)

DaveHawk said:


> I'm being picky with my choice of cuts. So there is waist.



With what ya got I don't blame ya! 

Definetly jealous of all that wood!!


----------



## DaveHawk (Mar 21, 2016)

A few turns from the maple burl.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 12 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 22, 2016)

Eye-popping entertainment! Those are beauties! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Mar 22, 2016)

Pretty wood and beautiful calls.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 22, 2016)

Wow that's some nice looking calls!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## chanser123 (Mar 23, 2016)

Thats some great looking maple and calls! If your ever sellingany of this stuff shoot me a message :)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## justallan (Mar 24, 2016)

Great score.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 4, 2016)

Spalted burl!!! Very nice!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Ray D (Jun 15, 2016)

Fantastic wood color and nice looking pots.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 15, 2016)

David, I don't have any "Silver maple" burl in my collection. I'm interested in buying a little from you. How much is spalted and how much is clean? I definitely want a clean piece but would be interested in a solid spalted sample as well. If you sell some, please tag me. Thanks, good night.

M. Peet...


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 15, 2016)

Peet this weekend I'll have my bandsaw running and next week cutting blanks. I'll let you know.


----------



## chanser123 (Jun 16, 2016)

If you are selling any of that spalted burl I would be interested aswell


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 16, 2016)

OK chanser, I guess I'll need to start a list LOL 
Peet I'm not sure if I have any clean in this tree, But I'll check.


----------



## chanser123 (Jun 16, 2016)

perfect. Im after 1.5sq x 5.5 or more if possible.. Thanks!


----------



## DaveHawk (Jun 16, 2016)

chanser123 said:


> perfect. Im after 1.5sq x 5.5 or more if possible.. Thanks!


Thats not a problem


----------

